# Brandi Rhodes is pregnant.



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

This is news to me. Why didn't they say something on the show?


----------



## bdon (Nov 12, 2019)

RapShepard said:


> This is news to me. Why didn't they say something on the show?


Beat me to it.


----------



## Klitschko (May 24, 2020)

I dont know why, but I got such asshole vibes from their whole announcement they did compared to Moxley's.


----------



## bdon (Nov 12, 2019)

Klitschko said:


> I dont know why, but I got such asshole vibes from their whole announcement they did compared to Moxley's.


Moxley just says I gotta preggo wife and coming to kick ass. Makes the comment so innocuous one is left wondering if they heard what they thought they heard.

Cody Garrett Runnels and Brandi saw that announcement go across THEIR show, and they had to one-up it.

Fuck you, You bleach blonde dipshit.


----------



## Mercian (Jun 26, 2020)

But she wont be Wrestling for a while


----------



## yeahright2 (Feb 11, 2011)

Good for them I suppose. But did they have to make a big segment about it on TV?


----------



## bdon (Nov 12, 2019)

yeahright2 said:


> Good for them I suppose. But did they have to make a big segment about it on TV?


Considering he took Moxley’s place in the Darby/Team Taz/Will Hobbs story?

Yeah. I’d say the piece of shit had to make a TV segment about it given how well received Moxley’s quick blurb about Renee’s pregnancy was. Cody figured making a segment of it would get him even more love.

Because he knows no one cares about his midcard ass, so he has to add bells and whistles to every fucking thing.


----------



## patpat (Feb 17, 2019)

They made an actual segment about it lmaoo


----------



## kamaro011 (Jan 3, 2012)

I don't mean to be an asshole, but hopefully Brandi pregnancy will leads her to taken off from TV so she will not be involved in women division for several month.


----------



## thorn123 (Oct 10, 2019)

Congratulations, all the best.


----------



## Hitman1987 (May 25, 2020)

I’m already looking forward to the 2 weeks of dynamite that Cody is on paternity leave


----------



## epfou1 (Jan 3, 2012)

kamaro011 said:


> I don't mean to be an asshole, but hopefully Brandi pregnancy will leads her to taken off from TV so she will not be involved in women division for several month.


I have the same thoughts about Cody. I don’t want to see him on TV in 2021.


----------



## bdon (Nov 12, 2019)

Hitman1987 said:


> I’m already looking forward to the 2 weeks of dynamite that Cody is on paternity leave


Haha

Comes out holding his kid off the stage like Cody is goddamn Mufasa, because he knows he’ll either A) get crybaby sympathy or B) some Michael Jackson holding his child out the hotel window level heat.

Cody knows no shame.


----------



## Hitman1987 (May 25, 2020)

bdon said:


> Haha
> 
> Comes out holding his kid off the stage like Cody is goddamn Mufasa, because he knows he’ll either A) get crybaby sympathy or B) some Michael Jackson holding his child out the hotel window level heat.
> 
> Cody knows no shame.


Cody’s working you again mate.

They are just recreating the storyline where Mae Young gives birth to a hand 🤚😂😂


----------



## rbl85 (Nov 21, 2017)

Some of you are really pathetic.....

I really feel sorry for you.


----------



## Botchy SinCara (Apr 24, 2013)

The cody hate is real ..damn like what has the man done


----------



## Chip Chipperson (Jun 29, 2019)

RapShepard said:


> This is news to me. Why didn't they say something on the show?


Haha, you cheeky bastard.



rbl85 said:


> Some of you are really pathetic.....
> 
> I really feel sorry for you.


Dude, you tried this in the live thread and were called on it.

Nobody is unhappy or making fun of them for having a child, I was the most vocal and even I openly say congrats to them.

But even you as a very staunch AEW supporter could surely admit that a one minute short film, 5 or 6 mentions on commentary and Taz mentioning it is a bit much. How many times do we have to hear it? Who genuinely cares so much about these two having a kid (Outside of people close to them of course) that they need to hear it close to ten times?


----------



## LifeInCattleClass (Dec 21, 2010)

I look forward to a thread of healthy and sane discussion


----------



## bdon (Nov 12, 2019)

Hitman1987 said:


> Cody’s working you again mate.
> 
> They are just recreating the storyline where Mae Young gives birth to a hand 🤚😂😂


Goddamn I hate WWE. Haha


----------



## Flawlessstuff (Jan 3, 2012)

kamaro011 said:


> I don't mean to be an asshole, but hopefully Brandi pregnancy will leads her to taken off from TV so she will not be involved in women division for several month.


I hope Charlotte Flair follows her footsteps


----------



## Hambi (Dec 17, 2020)

I think that they will have very cute children


----------



## Gwi1890 (Nov 7, 2019)

kamaro011 said:


> I don't mean to be an asshole, but hopefully Brandi pregnancy will leads her to taken off from TV so she will not be involved in women division for several month.


at least it means she’s not burring Cargil now


----------



## Gwi1890 (Nov 7, 2019)

Botchy SinCara said:


> The cody hate is real ..damn like what has the man done


this time last year he was red hot and rightfully so his feud with Jericho was fantastic and he did the right thing jobbing to MJF but since then he has constantly burried talent we like overshadowed the main event and world title with his tnt stint even now he’s making the tnt title about him and it’s not his belt anymore, he is seemingly feuding with everyone team taz unfinished business with Brodie Lee, he name dropped MJF a few weeks ago, Something with Shaq and its exactly the same with his wife Anna Jay never got her match against her probably because Brandi didn’t want to job to her. There is no denying Cody is a good talent and his early run in the company was great but his recent run of hogging the spotlight is annoying as hell and nobody comes out of feuds with him any better.


----------



## Moonlight_drive (Oct 8, 2008)

Congrats to them.
Let's hope we still see Brandi on the show.


----------



## HankHill_85 (Aug 31, 2011)

Congrats to the Rhodes. You could tell Cody was in tears when Justin called him 'the future father'. He had to be thinking of Dusty when he was going to the ring, knowing that Grandpa will never meet his grandchild.


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ (Apr 21, 2014)

Moonlight_drive said:


> Congrats to them.
> Let's hope we still see Brandi on the show.




__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1231846566039826433


----------



## Not Lying (Sep 9, 2013)

Gwi1890 said:


> this time last year he was red hot and rightfully so his feud with Jericho was fantastic and he did the right thing jobbing to MJF but since then he has constantly burried talent we like overshadowed the main event and world title with his tnt stint even now he’s making the tnt title about him and it’s not his belt anymore, he is seemingly feuding with everyone team taz unfinished business with Brodie Lee, he name dropped MJF a few weeks ago, Something with Shaq and *its exactly the same with his wife Anna Jay never got her match against her probably because Brandi didn’t want to job to her.* There is no denying Cody is a good talent and his early run in the company was great but his recent run of hogging the spotlight is annoying as hell and nobody comes out of feuds with him any better.


----------



## Swan-San (May 25, 2019)

This is like keeping up with the kardashians, who cares.


----------



## Stellar (May 30, 2016)

Congrats to Cody and Brandi!

Even as a fan of Cody ill agree that them making the news aware was a bit much. I don't mind Brandi being on the show as long as she isn't in a wrestling match.


----------



## Moonlight_drive (Oct 8, 2008)

BOSS of Bel-Air said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1231846566039826433


Since Cody is the biggest star in AEW and is always on the show, he can bring her with him. I have no problem with Brandi.


----------



## Strike Force (Sep 14, 2015)

Congratulations to them.

When the kid's born, have the first public photo of the kid with Sting facepaint on, with Cody shrugging, "I don't know, this is how he came out."

Next, a Jerry Springer-style "who is the father?" segment on Dynamite, culminating with Schiavone screaming, "IT'S...STIIIIIIIIIIIING!!!!!!!!"

Now THAT'S solid booking right there.


----------



## Moonlight_drive (Oct 8, 2008)

Strike Force said:


> Congratulations to them.
> 
> When the kid's born, have the first public photo of the kid with Sting facepaint on, with Cody shrugging, "I don't know, this is how he came out."
> 
> ...


That would be awesome. Great use of Sting, since he should not wrestle anymore.


----------



## La Parka (Oct 28, 2008)

Strike Force said:


> Congratulations to them.
> 
> When the kid's born, have the first public photo of the kid with Sting facepaint on, with Cody shrugging, "I don't know, this is how he came out."
> 
> ...


Vince, just go book raw man. No need to post ya ideas on the internet


----------



## Strike Force (Sep 14, 2015)

La Parka said:


> Vince, just go book raw man. No need to post ya ideas on the internet


Good lord, it really is something they would do on Raw. I wouldn't put it past them.


----------



## Klitschko (May 24, 2020)

bdon said:


> Moxley just says I gotta preggo wife and coming to kick ass. Makes the comment so innocuous one is left wondering if they heard what they thought they heard.
> 
> Cody Garrett Runnels and Brandi saw that announcement go across THEIR show, and they had to one-up it.
> 
> Fuck you, You bleach blonde dipshit.


Yep, that was why. You nailed it. I really wonder how Moxley feels about Cody. Like his real feelings on the guy?




bdon said:


> Haha
> 
> Comes out holding his kid off the stage like Cody is goddamn Mufasa, because he knows he’ll either A) get crybaby sympathy or B) some Michael Jackson holding his child out the hotel window level heat.
> 
> Cody knows no shame.


Hahaha, that got a genuine laugh out of me.


Anyways, congratulations to them. Being a parent is a big thing and I think they will be good at it.


----------



## yeahright2 (Feb 11, 2011)

Gwi1890 said:


> at least it means she’s not burring Cargil now


Just because she´s pregnant doesn´t mean she´s invalid. There´s plenty of time for her to bury Cargill (last time I checked, a pregnancy takes around 9 months).
I don´t think a little controlled bump in a wrestling ring hurts. Nothing big though, just something like a push and shove and Brandi falls on her ass or whatever.


----------



## Prosper (Mar 25, 2015)

Congratulations to Cody and Brandi. I’m a fan of both of them and I am happy that they can come out of 2020 with more good news.


----------



## Kopros_The_Great (Jun 26, 2014)

That little shit got nothin on King Maxel but he's surely gonna go over him.


----------



## Klitschko (May 24, 2020)

yeahright2 said:


> Just because she´s pregnant doesn´t mean she´s invalid. There´s plenty of time for her to bury Cargill (last time I checked, a pregnancy takes around 9 months).
> I don´t think a little controlled bump in a wrestling ring hurts. Nothing big though, just something like a push and shove and Brandi falls on her ass or whatever.


I wouldn't risk it. A pregnancy is always at highest risk in the first few months so the doctors want you to be extra careful, and by the time it stops being higher risk then she will already have a belly.


----------



## bdon (Nov 12, 2019)

I have no reason to doubt Brandi’s ability to be a mother, but can you imagine Cody when he realizes the baby gets more attention than him from the entire family when he/she shits themselves with everyone waving their hands in the air, holding their noses, laughing together, etc...?

Cody will go to the nearest Taco Bell (as long as it isn’t an Australian Taco Bell apparently, right @Chip Chipperson ) order up a Grilled Stuft what the fuck ever, eat it all, come home, and pull his pants down shitting right in the middle of the floor during the family’s first Thanksgiving dinner since his baby’s birth.

Cody will be happy, because the kids will laugh, completely oblivious to how many goddamn people in the room just wish he’d go the fuck home.


----------



## DammitChrist (Apr 3, 2016)

Hitman1987 said:


> I’m already looking forward to the 2 weeks of dynamite that Cody is on paternity leave





epfou1 said:


> I have the same thoughts about Cody. I don’t want to see him on TV in 2021.


Thankfully, Cody Rhodes won't be off TV anytime soon in spite of these wishes


----------



## yeahright2 (Feb 11, 2011)

Klitschko said:


> I wouldn't risk it. A pregnancy is always at highest risk in the first few months so the doctors want you to be extra careful, and by the time it stops being higher risk then she will already have a belly.


If Cargill is going to be a heel, they don´t get a bigger opportunity than when Brandi has a belly.. Imagine the heel heat for getting physical with a pregnant woman in 2021?


----------



## Joe Gill (Jun 29, 2019)

oh great.. cant wait for the constant updates and 15 minute gender reveal segment on a future episode of dynamite.
Junior H and Brandi might be the biggest narcissists in wrestling. Even Triple H keeps his kids out of wrestling


----------



## Not Lying (Sep 9, 2013)

bdon said:


> Haha
> 
> *Comes out holding his kid off the stage like Cody is goddamn Mufasa*, because he knows he’ll either A) get crybaby sympathy or B) some Michael Jackson holding his child out the hotel window level heat.
> 
> Cody knows no shame.


That would be cool


----------



## yeahright2 (Feb 11, 2011)

Joe Gill said:


> Even Triple H keeps his kids out of wrestling


That´s not his fault, he wanted a son to be his heir, but Stephanie had HHH so hard by the balls that he could only produce girls


----------



## yeahright2 (Feb 11, 2011)

bdon said:


> Haha
> 
> Comes out holding his kid off the stage like Cody is goddamn Mufasa
> 
> Cody knows no shame.


Matt Hardy already did it with King Maxell so Cody doing it will just be a cheap knockoff.


----------



## bdon (Nov 12, 2019)

yeahright2 said:


> Matt Hardy already did it with King Maxell so Cody doing it will just be a cheap knockoff.


HHH already did Cody’s entire existence. Cody don’t give a shit. Hah


----------



## njcam (Mar 30, 2014)

Congrats to both of them.


----------



## Chris22 (Jan 7, 2010)

Congratulations to both Cody & Brandi!

Some of these comments though....lmao


----------



## HugoCortez (Mar 7, 2019)

bdon said:


> Comes out holding his kid off the stage like Cody is goddamn Mufasa, because he knows he’ll either A) get crybaby sympathy or B) some Michael Jackson holding his child out the hotel window level heat.
> 
> Cody knows no shame.





bdon said:


> I have no reason to doubt Brandi’s ability to be a mother, but can you imagine Cody when he realizes the baby gets more attention than him from the entire family when he/she shits themselves with everyone waving their hands in the air, holding their noses, laughing together, etc...?
> 
> Cody will go to the nearest Taco Bell (as long as it isn’t an Australian Taco Bell apparently, right @Chip Chipperson ) order up a Grilled Stuft what the fuck ever, eat it all, come home, and pull his pants down shitting right in the middle of the floor during the family’s first Thanksgiving dinner since his baby’s birth.
> 
> Cody will be happy, because the kids will laugh, completely oblivious to how many goddamn people in the room just wish he’d go the fuck home.



AHAHAHAHAHA man, these two posts made me crack up so bad. Still, two corrections:

The one who held Simba at the start of Lion King was Rafiki the shaman mandril, not Mufasa. And Cody fucking off to his home won't help things for the embarrassed adults, since the scenario is taking palce at his home lol.


----------



## bdon (Nov 12, 2019)

HugoCortez said:


> AHAHAHAHAHA man, these two posts made me crack up so bad. Still, two corrections:
> 
> The one who held Simba at the start of Lion King was Rafiki the shaman mandril, not Mufasa. And Cody fucking off to his home won't help things for the embarrassed adults, since the scenario is taking palce at his home lol.


Hah. You are right about it being Rafiki, but on point 2, I imagined the family eating at Dustin’s. I’m the oldest sibling, so everyone congregates at my house.

But yeah, your points are valid. Hah


----------



## Hephaesteus (Aug 20, 2018)

yeahright2 said:


> Just because she´s pregnant doesn´t mean she´s invalid. There´s plenty of time for her to bury Cargill (last time I checked, a pregnancy takes around 9 months).
> I don´t think a little controlled bump in a wrestling ring hurts. Nothing big though, just something like a push and shove and Brandi falls on her ass or whatever.


Im doubting that brandi is gonna put her child at risk for a stupid skit tht wouldnt even have a payoff for nine months.


----------



## HBK Styles Ospreay (Jan 15, 2020)

epfou1 said:


> I have the same thoughts about Cody. I don’t want to see him on TV in 2021.


Then why watch AEW? Wasn't the whole point that it would give Cody, Omega & The Bucks a place to shine???


----------



## LifeInCattleClass (Dec 21, 2010)

HBK Styles Ospreay said:


> Then why watch AEW? Wasn't the whole point that it would give Cody, Omega & The Bucks a place to shine???


weird right?

people shocked the EVPs are prominently featured

shows sometimes how out of touch the board is - they are why most of us started watching AEW


----------



## BuckshotLarry (May 29, 2020)

Why are some people so horrible haha.

Don't know why people can't just be happy for two nice people in such a miserable time


----------



## Thomazbr (Apr 26, 2009)

Congratulations to the couple.

I don't really think this is worth a segment tho.


----------



## AthleticGirth (Jul 25, 2020)

I'll echo the congratulations to the pair of them. 

The announcements did all seem overly self indulgent, especially compared to Mox's throw away line. I know we live in the era of social media but with the wrestlers I grew up with I had no clue what their personal lives were like, which added to the mystique.

If they want to put a rocket on Jade's back she could have kayfabe took Brandi out for the duration of her maternity leave.


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

Just saw this



https://www.yahoo.com/entertainment/pro-wrestlers-brandi-cody-rhodes-023839170.html



I guess they were also advertised on various media outlets. Good for PR i suppose.

I guess on a side note, no more shot of Brandi drinking lol.


----------



## Chip Chipperson (Jun 29, 2019)

Strike Force said:


> Congratulations to them.
> 
> When the kid's born, have the first public photo of the kid with Sting facepaint on, with Cody shrugging, "I don't know, this is how he came out."
> 
> ...


"That's an excellent idea, bro. Do you think instead of Springer we could get Arquette in? He's over with the wrestling fans, bro"

Who am I kidding? Not even Russo likes Dynamite...


----------



## BigCy (Nov 10, 2012)

Inb4 "Shaq is the daddy" storyline.


----------



## SparrowPrime (Jan 3, 2012)

She had a small belly showing this week too. I was kinda surprised. But she was taking bumps just a few weeks ago with the Jade Cargill stuff.


----------



## CtrlAltDel (Aug 9, 2016)

Red Velvet bout to get Brandis push.


----------



## chronoxiong (Apr 1, 2005)

Four pages for this thread? Does it deserve four pages? Lol.


----------



## bdon (Nov 12, 2019)

chronoxiong said:


> Four pages for this thread? Does it deserve four pages? Lol.


Did it deserve a specially filmed TV segment worth massive amounts of money?


----------



## TerraRising (Aug 5, 2015)

Cody definitely must be part Mexican to fuck an ass that thick.


----------



## mazzah20 (Oct 10, 2019)

Legit thought their vignette was about their new puppy, until it was addressed by the commentary team that yes, Brandi Rhodes does indeed have a hand in her belly.

I mean, you wouldn't put it past Cody Rhodes to air a vignette about his new puppy, just to lead into another feud with a returning Brodie Lee who kills his puppy or something, and he has Keanu Reeves in his corner.


----------



## VIP86 (Oct 10, 2019)

Brandi Rhodes is pregnant.
and the world should care because of ....?

i like Brandi, but why is this news on a PRO wrestling show ?


----------



## oglop44 (Oct 10, 2019)

VIP86 said:


> Brandi Rhodes is pregnant.
> and the world should care because of ....?
> 
> i like Brandi, but why is this news on a PRO wrestling show ?


Because she's a character on the show?


----------



## Chip Chipperson (Jun 29, 2019)

oglop44 said:


> Because she's a character on the show?


I just personally can't wait for the announcement that Brandon Cutler's wife is pregnant.


----------



## Hitman1987 (May 25, 2020)

Chip Chipperson said:


> I just personally can't wait for the announcement that Brandon Cutler's wife is pregnant.


The mother of dragons 😂😂😂


----------



## Piers (Sep 1, 2015)

I thought Abadon was preggo.


----------



## Shock Street (Oct 27, 2020)

Hey I think I know why they wouldn't shut the fuck up about it


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1339639234089639938
THE BABIES ALREADY GOT FUCKING MERCH AHHHHHHHH

@bdon was right. I think I may stop watching soon at this rate.


----------



## Hitman1987 (May 25, 2020)




----------



## Mr316 (Dec 3, 2020)

Shock Street said:


> Hey I think I know why they wouldn't shut the fuck up about it
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1339639234089639938
> ...


😂

They’re so F***** predictable it’s disgusting.


----------



## Chip Chipperson (Jun 29, 2019)

Shock Street said:


> Hey I think I know why they wouldn't shut the fuck up about it
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1339639234089639938
> ...


Hahahaha holy fuck.


----------



## CtrlAltDel (Aug 9, 2016)

This baby is becoming a NIGHTMARE!!


----------



## Chip Chipperson (Jun 29, 2019)

The Rhodes unborn child is receiving more attention than Darby Allin

Fucking tell em @bdon. They deserve your wrath for this


----------



## bdon (Nov 12, 2019)

Chip Chipperson said:


> The Rhodes unborn child is receiving more attention than Darby Allin
> 
> Fucking tell em @bdon. They deserve your wrath for this


This is just “a work”, right? Right!? THEY’VE GOT THE GODDAMN COMPANY CHIEF BRANDING OFFICER OUT HERE SHILLING MERCHANDISE FOR A FUCKING UNBORN CHILD!!

THAT SAME GODDAMN BABY GOT MORE MENTIONS ON DYNAMITE THAN DARBY FUCKING ALLIN, WHO CODY SUPPOSEDLY “PUT OVER”!!

Fuck that piece of shit, man. You want to know why this company won’t grow? It requires fucking stars to grow, people audiences believe they have never seen before. Cody humping his dead fucking daddy’s grave into oblivion won’t make him anymore a fucking star than he already is. No one else is allowed to outgrow or outshine him, so this company will fucking remain a goddamn midcard act from here to eternity.

Fuck you, Cody. Fuck you, Brandi. Fuck your whole goddamn Nightmare Family. Fuck your fatass, dead Carny daddy for trying to book Ric Steiner to squash Flair in 1990. Fuck QT Marshall. Fuck your dog. Fuck em all!!

...

Now go ahead. I welcome those attempting to taunt me and tell me I have problems. I don’t give a fuck. That bastard and his entire posse are ruining any fucking chance we have of seeing wrestling ever mattering again since we know trusting WWE to care is a fool’s fucking errand.


----------



## BlueEyedDevil (Dec 26, 2019)

When the baby is born will it get a YouTube Baby Food Network vanity project kinda show?


----------



## VIP86 (Oct 10, 2019)

it's such a missed opportunity by AEW
it would have been more impactful if they show us the full match
or at least the highlights


----------



## Mr316 (Dec 3, 2020)

Marks my words. The baby will get more promo time next year than 90% of the roster.


----------



## bdon (Nov 12, 2019)

Mr316 said:


> Marks my words. The baby will get more promo time next year than 90% of the roster.


I genuinely look forward to the day when the roster is no longer bound by fear of being buried and can speak openly about what a piece of shit Cody rHHHodes was.


----------



## Ayres (May 26, 2020)

Good. Hope we never have to see her again on AEW


----------



## Chip Chipperson (Jun 29, 2019)

bdon said:


> This is just “a work”, right? Right!? THEY’VE GOT THE GODDAMN COMPANY CHIEF BRANDING OFFICER OUT HERE SHILLING MERCHANDISE FOR A FUCKING UNBORN CHILD!!
> 
> THAT SAME GODDAMN BABY GOT MORE MENTIONS ON DYNAMITE THAN DARBY FUCKING ALLIN, WHO CODY SUPPOSEDLY “PUT OVER”!!
> 
> ...


TELL EM BDONNNNN!!!!

(I love big Dust though, leave him out of this)



Ayres said:


> Good. Hope we never have to see her again on AEW


Are you kidding? She's pregnant now and everybody loves babies!

More Brandi more of the time!


----------



## DJ Punk (Sep 1, 2016)

How long til these egomaniacs get their own reality show?


----------



## bdon (Nov 12, 2019)

Chip Chipperson said:


> TELL EM BDONNNNN!!!!
> 
> (I love big Dust though, leave him out of this)


I loved him as a kid, then I made the mistake of discovering he tried booking that Ric Steiner squash vs Flair 5 minute extended squash at Starrcade, and I lost a shit ton of respect for the son of a plumber.

Funny enough I hated Dustin for most of his career, but I now find him the most enjoyable and appreciate him far more for being comfortable doing the job, whether it be the goofy shit or whatever. Dude is a great worker.


----------



## Brad Boyd (Jan 28, 2020)

bdon said:


> Haha
> 
> Comes out holding his kid off the stage like Cody is goddamn Mufasa, because he knows he’ll either A) get crybaby sympathy or B) some Michael Jackson holding his child out the hotel window level heat.
> 
> Cody knows no shame.


Lmao. Thank you for this comment. If it upset people all the better.


----------



## phatbob426 (Feb 6, 2010)

CtrlAltDel said:


> This baby is becoming a NIGHTMARE!!


I read this in Justin Roberts voice for some reason. LOL.


----------



## somerandomfan (Dec 13, 2013)

Mr316 said:


> Marks my words. The baby will get more promo time next year than 90% of the roster.


The kid will have their first words on Dynamite, middle of the ring whole elaborate segment, Darby sitting up in the cheap seats, Sting comes out to congratulate the kid on the first words.


----------



## One Shed (Jan 7, 2014)

We all know this baby is pinning someone for a title in 2021. The prescedent has been set.


----------



## 10gizzle (Oct 11, 2019)

I just find this all tasteless.

Cody Rhodes and Brandi are just actually the people that Miz and his wife portray on television.

The fact that it's hidden behind this veil of righteous sincerity is what's intolerable.

I think AEW will be much better off when Cody and Brand leave.


----------



## bdon (Nov 12, 2019)

10gizzle said:


> I just find this all tasteless.
> 
> Cody Rhodes and Brandi are just actually the people that Miz and his wife portray on television.
> 
> ...


Praying Vince asks for a meeting with Cody and unzips his pants, because we all know Cody will be long gone at that point.


----------



## RKing85 (Mar 22, 2010)

I don't care why, but anything that means less Brandi on tv I approve of.


----------



## 10gizzle (Oct 11, 2019)

bdon said:


> Praying Vince asks for a meeting with Cody and unzips his pants, because we all know Cody will be long gone at that point.


So many ways they could've shared this announcement on this show with taste, humility, wholesomeness.

Instead, a produced segment that legitimately takes away from the actual news that they're having a child which is a beautiful thing. 

Hopefully fatherhood checks his ego a bit. Cody's blessed that he's working in an era where wrestlers can spend more time with their families and children than ever before so I wanna believe the guy will throw away his self esteem issues and stop being a fucking egomaniac.


----------



## bdon (Nov 12, 2019)

10gizzle said:


> So many ways they could've shared this announcement on this show with taste, humility, wholesomeness.
> 
> Instead, a produced segment that legitimately takes away from the actual news that they're having a child which is a beautiful thing.
> 
> Hopefully fatherhood checks his ego a bit. Cody's blessed that he's working in an era where wrestlers can spend more time with their families and children than ever before so I wanna believe the guy will throw away his self esteem issues and stop being a fucking egomaniac.


His jaw would have been broke if he tried this shit in yesteryears.


----------



## Smokeycam (Sep 14, 2016)

Could you guys imagine how those conversations go?...


Cody to Tony: "Hey, TK! I have this great idea for this weeks Dynamite!"

Tony to Cody: "Oh hey Cody, yeah tell me about it!"

Cody: "Well, just keep this between us, but Brandi is pregnant!"

Tony to Cody: "That's great news! Congratulations to you both!"

Cody: "Yeah, so we were thinking, just envision this.. we do a promo shoot at our house, door bell rings, a present arrive ya know, its Christmas time right? So, with it being so apropos.. God, I love that word.. anyway.. its Christmas, we get a present.. and we take it back inside, open it, and voila! That's how we announce it, oh and we will have Pharaoh wearing a little bib too, it will be cute as hell"

Tony: "Oh, hey that sounds great! So, whos the present from?"

Cody: " Oh, its actually a present from ourselves to ourselves, but that's not the point TK, that will go over most peoples heads anyways.. lets not get into the nitpick of it"

Tony: "Oh, so its not like some weird creepy storyline stalker thing.. ok cool, I mean, we can make it work, yeah sure!"

Cody: "And, just in case some people miss it, for whatever reason, can we just get the other guys to sprinkle in some mentions here and there?"

Tony: "..Yeah, sure!"


----------



## Chip Chipperson (Jun 29, 2019)

Smokeycam said:


> Could you guys imagine how those conversations go?...
> 
> 
> Cody to Tony: "Hey, TK! I have this great idea for this weeks Dynamite!"
> ...


Nevermind that just imagine the expense in filming it.

Let's say two man team to produce the segment for a day that's probably two grand. Editing it would be pretty time consuming also.

Then you've got the value of whatever a minute of TV time is.

I'm going to say 5k to announce Cody's baby as a very rough estimate


----------



## bdon (Nov 12, 2019)

Smokeycam said:


> Could you guys imagine how those conversations go?...
> 
> 
> Cody to Tony: "Hey, TK! I have this great idea for this weeks Dynamite!"
> ...


I genuinely hate Cody Runnels as a person.


----------



## Dickhead1990 (Aug 31, 2016)

Jesus Christ we're a bunch of old moany gits on here. Let them be happy for their new arrival! Clearly you guys don't have families of your own I can see.

As for why they put it on the show. This thread is proof of why it worked; to get people talking. The ones balling their eyes out over Cody hogging the light on a show that they already think is complete whale wank have fallen for their trick.

If you didn't enjoy it, which I didn't especially either, it was just a 30 second vignette!


----------



## Smokeycam (Sep 14, 2016)

bdon said:


> I genuinely hate Cody Runnels as a person.


Yep, Mr Cody "gimme-all-top-storylines-and-any-nicknames-that-i-can-have-with-focused-intoductions-and-entrances-to-stroke-my-ego-and-put-me-over-as-much-as-possible" RHHHodes is really getting on my nerves.. I liked him for the first few weeks, then the shit got laid on very quickly.


----------



## bdon (Nov 12, 2019)

Smokeycam said:


> Yep, Mr Cody "gimme-all-top-storylines-and-any-nicknames-that-i-can-have-with-focused-intoductions-and-entrances-to-stroke-my-ego-and-put-me-over-as-much-as-possible" RHHHodes is really getting on my nerves.. I liked him for the first few weeks, then the shit got laid on very quickly.


Can you imagine what people would think of him if he were booked like Darby, MJF, or hell even Page? If he were asked to perform in a tag team for a year where it was his job to build the other half of that tag team as a star with all of the hit tags and things? He’d be ruined.

He must love wanking the dog wanker.


----------



## K4L318 (Nov 12, 2014)

dem Rhodes a gift dat keep on giving. Sign Tessa.


----------



## Ger (Jul 20, 2018)

(just first half)

Anyway, congratulations to the Rhodes family!!!


----------



## bdon (Nov 12, 2019)

I love how far Cornette will go out of his way to not shit all over Cody. Brian is ALWAYS the one to point out shit that forces Jim to speak on the stupid.


----------



## VIP86 (Oct 10, 2019)

bdon said:


> I love how far Cornette will go out of his way to not shit all over Cody. Brian is ALWAYS the one to point out shit that forces Jim to speak on the stupid.


are you sure you're not actually Brian last


----------

